# feeding grit



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i have been feeding my 2 pet pigeons poultry grit,which is crushed granit and oyster shell,is this suitable for them.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

I give mine the red grit from Vetafarm. 

Suzanna


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, that's suitable. The oyster shell is especially important for laying hens.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

but i have not yet seen eggs,and to honest what would i do with them,i thinnk i have 2 hens,one im sure is a hen,but i dont want and chicks,i have enough of them with my breeding ameraucanas.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

You could always send me the eggs. 
No, I jest. Surely they wouldn't make it from (I assume) the US to Canada.


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

How Exactly Do You Feed Your Birds Grit? I Put It In A Separate Container Close To The Food....but Only 2 Seem To Pay Attention To It And Eat It.....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

X3MTM said:


> How Exactly Do You Feed Your Birds Grit? I Put It In A Separate Container Close To The Food....but Only 2 Seem To Pay Attention To It And Eat It.....


That's the correct way. They will ingest as much as they need or ignore it if it's not needed.

Terry


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

I used to leave a week's worth out at one time, but ever since he ate it all in one sitting and I read the warning about compacted crop, I've only put about a days' worth out at a time. Sometimes he flies straight for it, can't wait to gobble the grit! 

Rach


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i mix it in with their feed,is this ok,plus i have them on pigeon food that kaytee makes and there are whole kernals of corn,which they do not eat,its all over there coop,i think the girl at the feed store gave me the wrong food.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Teebo, they won't eat as much corn during the summer as they do in the winter nor do they need it as much.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

My pigeons used to only eat their grit if it was scattered on the floor. They would go down together and peck for grit. Seemed to be one of their favourite activities.


----------



## pigeongirl06 (Mar 22, 2006)

i leave my grits in a seperate container and they eat it when they want too. mostly the hens will go at it more because they are the egg layers. i use pigeon grit which is red with pieces of small charcoal and smells like liqourish ( i think thats how u spell it) becasue its got iodine in it. but i also use the poutlry grit, which contains calcium or soemthing in it. i mix the red grit and the poultry grit together. when theres no feed they eat the grit til its feeding time again. but yeah, they will eat it when they feel like they need it. 

they will eat more grit during the breeding season until winter comes than they will start eating less.but it should always be aviable to them at all times.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

ok,i have 2 hens not interested in breeding ,one is a feral,that i saved.the food i got them has whole kernals in it,and they dont eat it,it even looks to big to fit into there mouths,so i give them cracked corn,they seem to prefer the chicken layer pellets over this new seed food that i bought them,cant they live on that rather then the kaytee pigeon food.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Don't Over Feed*



teebo said:


> ok,i have 2 hens not interested in breeding ,one is a feral,that i saved.the food i got them has whole kernals in it,and they dont eat it,it even looks to big to fit into there mouths,so i give them cracked corn,they seem to prefer the chicken layer pellets over this new seed food that i bought them,cant they live on that rather then the kaytee pigeon food.


HI TEEBO, First thing I will tell you is cracked corn is not a good feed to give your birds,because it can become moldy very easly.This moldy can lead to sickness (ASPERGILLOSIS) which effects the respiratory system of the birds.Now for the chicken lay pellets ,unless you plan on going into the egg selling business.I would not feed my pigeons egg laying pellets as that what those pellets are designed to do,make your birds lay eggs.I feel that part of your problem is over feeding. Two birds need about 4 ounces a day. Two ounces in the morning and two onces in the late afternoon. Your birds will eat the corn if you don't over feed them, and do not leave feed in front of them all day.Grit you have two birds a tablespoon for each per day is more then enough.You can leave the grit in front of them all day.But throw it away after two days and replace with fresh grit. I would feed them the KT. GEORGE


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

ok,but there is corn,in the kaytee, it is whole corn,so i should not leave the food in there all day,like i have been doing,thats good to know,another thing why does pigeon poo smell so bad,i raise chickens and it does not smell that bad.thanks for the advice.tina


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Teebo,

Pigeon poo shouldn't smell bad. If it does, the bird(s) may have some health issues that need dealt with.

Terry


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

you know here in upstate n.y. it has been REALLY HOT AND HUMID,THATS WHY I THINK IT SMELLS BAD ,BECAUSE I TRY TO KEEP THERE CAGE VERY CLEAN.THANKS


----------

